# Battery Mooch Youtube Channel



## GerritVisagie (12/1/18)

Battery Mooch 2 

just sharing incase someone doesn't know

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (12/1/18)

GerritVisagie said:


> Battery Mooch 2
> 
> just sharing incase someone doesn't know


Wooohoooo .thanks for the share mate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (12/1/18)

Only a pleasure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (12/1/18)

Only a pleasure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/1/18)

Fantastic. A must see for all vapers. Absolutely essential for new vapers. He is the most widely accepted expert on vaping battery safety. Our teeth or hands could be saved by watching his videos.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (26/1/18)

Hi everyone, just a heads up. Episodes 3 and 4 are up.




Regards

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/1/18)

Thanks @Raindance
Have watched about half of the first one.
Very interesting. And useful.

Main point for me from what i watched so far is that you cant just assume a regulated mod is "safe"
It may have some safety features buil in but they may not work and may fail.
You still need to match it with the correct batteries and know whats going on

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (27/1/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Raindance
> Have watched about half of the first one.
> Very interesting. And useful.
> 
> ...


@Silver, there is a lot of very useful information in these videos, for new user and the experienced alike. I found his advice on determining what battery to get for your regulated mod most enlightening.

This should be prescribed viewing for all our members! Lol.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------

